# Dual monitor funktioniert nicht (xinerama)

## ugus

Hallo,

ich habe ibm thinkpad x61. Ich habe ein zweites Monitor, deshalb wollte es zu meine Laptop mit xinerama einschliessen.  Aber, es funktioniert leider nicht. Als grafik Karte habe ich Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

Meine xorg.conf file sieht wie folgt aus:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

 Identifier     "Default Layout"

 Option         "Xinerama"

 Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

 Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

 InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

 Identifier  "Keyboard0"

 Driver      "kbd"

 Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

 Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

 Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 Identifier   "Monitor2"

 ModelName    "Belinea 1905 G1"

 HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

 VertRefresh  50.0 - 76.0

 Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier  "Videocard0"

 Driver      "intel"

 BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

 Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

 Option      "DevicePresence" "true"

 Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen0"

 Device     "Videocard0"

 DefaultDepth     24

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     24

  Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

 Identifier  "Videocard1"

 Driver      "intel"

 BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

 Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

 Option      "DevicePresence" "true"

 Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen1"

 Device     "Videocard1"

 DefaultDepth     24

 SubSection "Display"

  Viewport   0 0

  Depth     24

  Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Wenn ich X-server starte, krige ich die folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-rc1-ARCH i686 

Current Operating System: Linux neptun 2.6.23-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 27 09:04:14 UTC 2007 i686

Build Date: 07 November 2007  11:19:12AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 20 17:40:23 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard1"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen1".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d4540

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 17aa,20b3 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 17aa,20b5 rev 0c class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 17aa,20b5 rev 0c class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,1049 card 17aa,20de rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 17aa,20aa rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 17aa,20aa rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 17aa,20ab rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 17aa,20ac rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 17aa,20aa rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 17aa,20aa rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 17aa,20ab rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2811 card 17aa,20b6 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 17aa,20a6 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2829 card 17aa,20a7 rev 03 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 17aa,20a9 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4230 card 8086,1011 rev 61 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:00:0: chip 1180,0476 card 4000,0000 rev ba class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 05:00:1: chip 1180,0832 card 17aa,20c7 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 05:00:2: chip 1180,0822 card 17aa,20c8 rev 21 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8500000 - 0xf85fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8600000 - 0xf86fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x00007fff (0x4000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7efffff (0x3f00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (5:0:0), (5,6,7), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8000000/20, 0xe0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF8000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16384

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26210

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26210

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16384

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (85, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(**) intel(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(1): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(1): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(1): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(1): IO registers at addr 0xF8000000

(II) intel(1): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(1): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(1): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(1): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(1): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(1): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(1): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(1): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16384

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Crestline Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(1): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(1): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(1): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(1): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(1): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(1): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(1): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(1): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(1): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26210

(II) intel(1): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(1): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(1): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(1): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26210

(II) intel(1): EDID vendor "LEN", prod id 16384

(II) intel(1): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(1): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(1): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(1): Output LVDS using initial mode 1024x768

(II) intel(1): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(1): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(1): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(1): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(1): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(1): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) intel(1): Using HW Cursor because it's enabled on primary head.

(**) intel(1): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) intel(1): DPI set to (85, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(1): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [3] 0   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd7efe400 - 0xd7efe4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd7efe800 - 0xd7efefff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7f01fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8427400 - 0xf84274ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf8426000 - 0xf84267ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8427000 - 0xf84273ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf8220000 - 0xf8223fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xf8426c00 - 0xf8426fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xf8225000 - 0xf8225fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xf8200000 - 0xf821ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0xf8100000 - 0xf81fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 0   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c40 - 0x00001c5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001c20 - 0x00001c23 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c28 - 0x00001c2f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001c24 - 0x00001c27 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001c30 - 0x00001c37 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018df (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 481024 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1924092 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(1): Allocating 0 scanlines for pixmap cache

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x7e) [0x80d9d5e]

1: [0xb7f7d420]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b7b880]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b7c9c2]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so(i830_allocate_2d_memory+0x129) [0xb7b7cca9]

5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b780ec]

6: /usr/bin/Xorg(AddScreen+0x1fc) [0x80733dc]

7: /usr/bin/Xorg(InitOutput+0x21e) [0x80a769e]

8: /usr/bin/Xorg(main+0x296) [0x8073b66]

9: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe0) [0xb7d49390]

10: /usr/bin/Xorg(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x201) [0x80730d1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Ich glaube dabei sind die folgende Abschnitte wichtig:

```

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

...

...

..

..

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

....

...Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x7e) [0x80d9d5e]

1: [0xb7f7d420]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b7b880]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b7c9c2]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so(i830_allocate_2d_memory+0x129) [0xb7b7cca9]

5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so [0xb7b780ec]

6: /usr/bin/Xorg(AddScreen+0x1fc) [0x80733dc]

7: /usr/bin/Xorg(InitOutput+0x21e) [0x80a769e]

8: /usr/bin/Xorg(main+0x296) [0x8073b66]

9: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe0) [0xb7d49390]

10: /usr/bin/Xorg(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x201) [0x80730d1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

....

Ich habe alle Moeglichkeiten probiert, aber ohne erfolg. Wie kann ich ein zweites Monitor mit xinerama mit meinem Laptop benutzen?

Schoene Gruesse

----------

## ruuti

hey ugus,

ich kann dir nur indirekt helfen. Ich habe das Problem (ich erinnere mich, dass es die Lösung auch dabei war) im http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/prozessoren/ irgendwo gesehen. Benutzt mal die suche dort.

----------

## ugus

 *ruuti wrote:*   

> hey ugus,
> 
> ich kann dir nur indirekt helfen. Ich habe das Problem (ich erinnere mich, dass es die Lösung auch dabei war) im http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/prozessoren/ irgendwo gesehen. Benutzt mal die suche dort.

 

Danke schoen... Aber  leider habe ich nicht etwas hilfreich  gefunden   :Sad: 

----------

## hfk

Die Intel-Karte unterstützt - wie ich meine - keine zwei unabhängigen Schirme.

Sie werden in einer Art Xinerama zusammengefasst.

http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html und http://www.x.org/wiki/Projects/XRandR könnten helfen.

Ich verwende

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

  Driver    "intel"

  BusID   "PCI:0:2:0"

  Option  "monitor-VGA" "External Screen"

  Option  "monitor-LVDS" "Internal Screen"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  "Internal Screen"

  Option      "PreferredMode"  "1440x900"

  Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier  "External Screen"

  Option      "PreferredMode"  "1680x1050"

  Option      "RightOf" "Internal Screen"

  Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier  "Default Screen"

  Device      "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

  Monitor     "Internal Screen"

  DefaultDepth  24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth   24

    Virtual 3120 1050

    Modes   "1440x900"

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier  "Default Layout"

  Screen      "Default Screen"

  InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

  InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

EndSection
```

----------

## ugus

Velen Dank hfk,

endlich funktioniert es mit xrandr... Was ich machen sollte war xrandr installieren und folgendes Befehl ausführen:

```

xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --right-of LVDS

```

----------

